# Random Photos & Albums



## Andy M. (Feb 9, 2012)

I really enjoy the Random Image section.  I often click on a photo to see what it is I'm looking at.  It is VERY FRUSTRATING when I check the title to see something like: 'image 92482475634'!

If you post photos here, please put a descriptive title with each photo so viewers can appreciate your work.  

You can also go back and edit photo titles for pictures you've already posted.

Thank you all!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh yeah... 92482475634... sweet.. Haven't had that in a long time...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2012)

i was just going to post my recipe for 92482475634. deelicious...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 12, 2012)

*Labelling Photos - Quintessential*

I agree in labelling photos, it is quintessential. 

I believe all mine are ... I had added a few today from our trip to Zürich, Switzerland for Chrismtas. I have more to add too. 

MC


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 17, 2012)

I have to agree.  There are some nice looking things in those random images and when I click on them to see what they are I am left wondering what the heck it's supposed to be  

It would be nice to know what these things are so we can search out the recipes .. some of those look so delicious !!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2012)

It's also important to put your photos into the proper albums.  e.g. Photos of people don't belong in a food album.  Food photos don't belong in the "Everything Else" album.


----------

